# trixie bone from pig, would you give it to your poodle?



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

I found in the Mega Zoo store bone made by Trixie, specified as "bone from pig", and I am wondering if that is something for my poodle. What would you guys say?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am rather wary of all cooked, cured or dried bones, and even more wary of dog foods and treats that might originate in China. Mine do get pork (pig) bones - small fresh ribs with most of the fat cut off.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am with FJM. A nice fresh non weight bearing bone with the fat trimmed off is the way to go.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot, my Trixie bone goes to trash.


----------

